# Trying to get hold of 'Cadian Blood' in the UK



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello, I am trying to read all books by Aaron Dembski-Bowden as after reading First Heretic which was my most loved HH novel I started reading the rest of his work, Hellsreach was amazing and Soul hunter was stunning. I am now trying to get hold of a copy of 'Cadian Blood', the first Novel he wrote and I am struggling to find a copy. I have found copies of it for about £40 but I don't trust pre owned books from people you don't know. Black Library, Play and amazon are all listed as out of stock. Does anyone know where I can get a copy, or if it will be back in print soon?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

raider1987 said:


> Hello, I am trying to read all books by Aaron Dembski-Bowden as after reading First Heretic which was my most loved HH novel I started reading the rest of his work, Hellsreach was amazing and Soul hunter was stunning. I am now trying to get hold of a copy of 'Cadian Blood', the first Novel he wrote and I am struggling to find a copy. I have found copies of it for about £40 but I don't trust pre owned books from people you don't know. Black Library, Play and amazon are all listed as out of stock. Does anyone know where I can get a copy, or if it will be back in print soon?


trying looking in waterstones, I've seen a couple of copies in the one near me, and I remember seeing a few in the two in birmingham, I've seen it still on the shelves in the GW's near me as well when I've had a quick glance.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they'll probably reissue it in an omnibus in a year or two, dude.

If I had a copy spare, I'd send it to you. If one ever turns up in the chaos of my office, I'll PM you for your address and send it over.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for the offer, but I managed to find one from WHSmith. Here is a link for anyone else interested. 


Never knew they did online orders, and in past experience they are terrible at holding books. But when I found it I selected corrier delivery to get it here faster. Very much looking forward to it


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thats another good thing of buying it from WHS and waterstones, far cheaper.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> Thank you very much for the offer, but I managed to find one from WHSmith.


A lucky escape. I would've signed it with something really mature, like "If you read this, you smell".


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> A lucky escape. I would've signed it with something really mature, like "If you read this, you smell".


Haha, of course I would rather have a signed copy. :grin:


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I havent found copy nowhere aswell, asked BL and they said that are not gonna re-print it. Course ebay is option too, but want my book new and not used.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a signed copy!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Brilliant, just received this email:

Dear Aaron ####

Thank you for placing your recent order, ref. #######, with WHSmith.co.uk. We are sorry to advise that on this occasion we have been unable to supply the following product: 

Product Title: Cadian Blood 
Product Code/ISBN: 9781844167708 
Sold by: WHSmith 
Price: £4.61 
Quantity: 1 

We are unable to fulfil the item detailed above as this book is now out of print. Please accept our apologies that we were unable to advise you of this sooner and be assured that no debit has been made to your payment card for this item. 


Brilliant. 

Aaron I would very much appreciate to take up your offer


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Shame to hear that Brah, ill keep a leg out for one.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Funny thing is it is STILL listed as in stock on there site.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im surprised it went out of print that ninja quick, that or it sold out prirate ninja quick!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

See Aaron, you're supposed to be the next big thing yo... have a word with your publisher ;p

[for reference I tried to pick it up a while back when i grabbed everything i could find with your name on, no luck then. Making an assumtion based on it being your first book an you being the new boy that it didn't sell exceptionally so perhaps only got the one print run. Based on the popularity of Soul Hunter and First Heretic, the market may now be there for a further run.

But then i'm not a business man so my take may be worth shite  ]


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Unfortunately it seems to be out-of-stock everywhere. I hope you manage to get a copy, it's a really great book, probably my favourite non-Ghosts IG novel. It would actually be really cool to see it get a sequel.


----------



## Elita (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm also having difficulty getting hold of a copy. I mean, just for a used copy from a seller on Amazon, they want £30! So I'm all ears if anyone knows anywhere that is selling it for a proper price


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Cadian Blood_ is a strange one. It went out of print very quickly and is now next-to-impossible to find (even pre-owned) for a reasonable price. I've had an easy time finding other BL out-of-print novels cheaply, but this one eludes me.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I fucking hate that on Amazon, ive seen some jerks try and palm of games that went out of stock for, like, a week and put em up for 100squids!


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Two fairly cheap prices up on Amazon just now: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/1844167704/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sacred Feth said:


> Two fairly cheap prices up on Amazon just now: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/1844167704/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Only one left now....:smoke: :drinks:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Sacred Feth said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be out-of-stock everywhere. I hope you manage to get a copy, it's a really great book, probably my favourite non-Ghosts IG novel. It would actually be really cool to see it get a sequel.


Ive been hoping for one as well and hopefully ADB sees this! :biggrin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Man, seems i was lucky to nab one these buggers when it first came out!


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

The second hand copy I ordered from Amazon only on wednesday arrived today! :yahoo:


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Still no luck, trying to find this for last 4 months. I want new copy of this, especially cause its paperback and these many times look really used.

Ebay dont have any, managed to secure one from play.com playtrade but of course seller contacted me and apologised that they didnt have it afterall. Has ADB any insight when or if this will be on Omnibus near future?


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

ribbons69 said:


> The second hand copy I ordered from Amazon only on wednesday arrived today! :yahoo:


How much did you get that for?


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Cadian Blood_ I liked alot, even more than _Soulhunter _and _The First Heretic_. Should be in an omnibus soon though.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> How much did you get that for?


£ 6.98 plus postage.In really good condition.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally! Got mine! A brand new first edition copy from amazon. Cost me nearly £10 but I am very pleased to finally have it. Top men are looking at it now. Top men.

Also Purging of Kadillus, The Saint & The lost all turned up in the post today. So I have 9 unread Omnibuses to get through lol. Also through the post yesterday I got A traded first edition copy of the Imperial Guard omnibus volume one. The only imperial guard book I have read so far is Legion.. so I can't wait to get into it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

found 2 on ebay if still looking.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=cadian+blood+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=cadian+bloof&_rdc=1


----------

